# Aktion  Linux ISO für  Modem / ISDN User



## Christian Fein (1. Juni 2002)

Hi ich habe eine idee 

Ich kenne es von Freunden das es einige gibt dich gern mal linux ausbrobieren wollen aber die 80 EUR für eine Suse oder Red Hat oder ,,, nicht zahlen können - wollen.
Dummerweise ist es möglich das diese auch kein DSL zu hause haben.

DRUM -> Aktion -> Isos für Modemuser 

Ich hoffe das mir da jemand hilft.

Ich biete an:
Ich sauge -> brenne isos CD`s für Rohling + Porto kosten.

Ich habe anzubieten (fertig gesaug)
Debian GNU/Linux Potato
Debian GNU/Linux Woody 
Mandrake 8.0
freeBSD / UNIX
im saugvorgang :
Red Hat 7.3


----------



## sam (1. Juni 2002)

und das ist dann legal? 

edit: ich hab suse 8.0 anzubieten


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Juni 2002)

Ja das ist legal 
Und sogar so gewünscht.

Mit Suse gibts die beschränkung das du dsa nur privat weitergeben darfst da teile der distribution nicht unter GPL stehen.


----------



## laZ (3. Juni 2002)

*da hab ich au was*

hey ho, da hab ich dann auch welche

- freebsd 4.5 
- freebsd 4.4 + 2 cds mit software

diese versionen weiss ich grad nicht, warn die aktuellen kurz vor weihnachten:
- netbsd
- openbsd + 2 cds mit software
- slackware linux
- debian linux 

alles legal runtergeladen von den jeweiligen ftp-servern der projekte,
wenn da irgendwas nicht stimmt klärt mich auf, wegen der legalität mein ich


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (3. Juni 2002)

Okay, da bin ich doch gerne dabei.
Im Angebot:
Debian Potato
RedHat 7.1, 7.2, demnächst 7.3
SuSE hätte ich auch noch (7.2), die geb ich aber nur als ganzes Paket gegen Entgelt (20,- €) ab. Dann hätte ich noch SuSE 6.3 als Komplettpaket anzubieten (5,- €).

Wer eine Linux-Distri. benötigt soll sagen welche. Im Grunde ist es ja egal, denn alle die DSL haben könne alle innerhalb kürzester Zeit aus dem Netz saugen. Müsst nur sagen was ihr wollt


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. Juni 2002)

da mach ich auch gerne mit. ich hab selber isdn und weiss wie quälend lange sowas dauert. runterladen kann ich dafür aber auf anderen rechnern mit dsl.

vollversion:
redhat 7.2

testversion aus irgendwelchen zeitungen: 
suse 6.0
suse 6.3
debian (irgendeine ziemlich alte version)

alles weitere auf anfrage.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (3. Juni 2002)

Warum schreiben wir nicht dem Betreiber von Linuxiso.org und unterbreiten ihm unseren Vorschlag, das wir das für Deutschland in Angriff nehmen wollen und mit ihm zusammenarbeiten wollen?

Ich meine, LinuxISrg ist so ziemlich die bekannteste Seite zum Linux Distris ziehen und wenn da eine Zusammenarbeit mit uns drinsteht, das wir das für Deutschland machen, die auch noch verschicken, dann wäre das doch in Ordnung, oder?

btw: Hab noch Caldera OpenLinux (Server/Workstation) 3.1.1 hier rumfahren


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Juni 2002)

Okido dann lass uns das doch richtig aufziehen 
so mit page usw.

Soll ja kein Geld damit verdient werden aber wenn dann richtig ?

Wir müssten uns halt nochmals 100% rechtlich informieren.

Denn zumbeispiel Suses yast steht nicht unter GPL.
Und mann muss bei SuSe etwas vorsichtig sein. Das heisst mann darf sehr wohl für freunde den yast kopieren darf jedoch ist  kommerzielles weitergeben von yast nicht erlaubt.

Mhhh einfach mal Suse anschreiben. 

Bei den anderen gibts keine Probleme die  stehen komplett unter gpl


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Juni 2002)

update:

linuxiso.org bietet auch nur Suse Live Eval 8.0 an.

Also die selbe die auch in Heftcd 's rumflattert


----------



## laZ (3. Juni 2002)

abba wie wo wer soll dann die teile brennen? ich mein nicht jeder der da mitmacht hat lust 20000000 rohlinge zu kaufen und dann stunden vorm rechner zu sitzen
hab noch red hat 6.1 und suse 7.2 und irgendein corel


----------



## laZ (3. Juni 2002)

*nix mehr geld*

ähm, was is wenn z.b. da projekte sind wie die ganzen bsds, da kauft doch kein mensch mehr bei denen wenn man für ume ne gebrannte bekommt...


----------



## Naj-Zero (3. Juni 2002)

*Re: nix mehr geld*



> _Original geschrieben von laZ _
> *ähm, was is wenn z.b. da projekte sind wie die ganzen bsds, da kauft doch kein mensch mehr bei denen wenn man für ume ne gebrannte bekommt... *


Natürlich gibt es Leute, die das ganze im Laden kaufen werden, wegen Handbuch, Support, etc.
Und ich denke, das das bei Linux nicht ganz unwesentlich ist.


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Juni 2002)

Nun wenns zuviel wird dann wird halt ne 
art warteschleife eingebaut 

bzw nach neuen "mitbrennern" gesucht.

Und wenn das nicht hilft dann gibts halt nichts, wird ja keiner für bezahlt


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (3. Juni 2002)

@laZ: Da muss ich Naj-Zero zustimmen. Zumal bei den käuflich erwerbaren Distributionen meistens mehrere CD's mit mehr Tools usw. dabei sind.

@Holy: Die Live-Eval-CD's von SuSE bekommst auch auf denen ihren Servern, da dürften keine Probleme entstehen, aber die Orginalen (die ganze Distri. auf CD/DVD) dürfen wir dann nicht kopieren!

Das mit dem Brennen ist eigentlich auch wieder so eine Sache, aber irgendwie lässt sich sowas bestimmt regeln.

Weiter im Text:
Wer würde denn mal den/die Betreiber von LinuxISrg anschreiben wegen der Zusammenarbeit?

Wäre hier ein Extra-Forum angebracht wenn wir das weiter ausbauen wollen? Kann kurz eins einrichten (nicht hier bei Tutorials.de sondern auf mein Space) Hab dann gleich noch jede Menge Ideen dazu und auch noch Webspace so ruzmfahren den ich eigentlich nie benutze.


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. Juni 2002)

ich hab zusätzlich noch 270 howto's als pdf, die kann man dann ja noch mit dazugeben. die stehen ja auch so zum download zur verfügung.
das brennen ist für mich eigentlich nicht so das problem.
ich würd mich auch an die betreiber von linuxiso.org wenden, wenn's keiner anderer macht. (edit: ich kann aber erst ab ca. 0 uhr eine mail schreiben, weil ich gerade bei meinen eltern sitze und redhat 7.3 runterlade ^^).

ps: webspace kann ich auch noch bereitstellen. ich brauch den eh nicht.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (3. Juni 2002)

@wicked: Okay, berichtest Du dann was er gesagt hat?

Ich richte jetzt dann demnächst mal ein Forum ein wo wir das genauer planen können.


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. Juni 2002)

klar. mach ich. aber ich denke nicht, dass ich vor morgen abend eine antwort kriegen werde - zumal ich auch erst später dazu komme, eine mail zu schicken.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (3. Juni 2002)

http://www.digital-visitor.de/linuxiso/
Ein Forum wo wir gediegener labern können, auch mal auf mehrere Threads ausweiten usw.

Bitte alle INteressenten anmelden, ich schalt euch dann frei


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Juni 2002)

hab da erstmal als guest gepostet 
lest euch das bitte mal durch


----------



## dave_ (5. Juni 2002)

Das ist aber keine neue Idee, gibt schon mehrere 'Linux-cd-versandseiten'

Kann euch nicht wirklich behilflich sein, da brenner geschrottet.

website würd ich mitwirken oder halt sonstwas.


----------

